
Show HN: CodeUpStart – Learn Python/Flask by Cloning Kickstarter - gilliant
http://www.codeupstart.com/project/build-kickstarter-with-python-and-flask
======
trymas
Just a little rant from me.

How's Flask holding up?

\- No new version for 2.5 years.

\- almost 1000 commits since then.

\- More than half PR's are more than 6 months old.

\- I heard documentation is lagging behind for the features implemented (?)

But it's still popular and recommended for beginners (many tutorials and
such). I understand it's use for micro services, though what if your micro
service or small app expands? AFAIK, plugin ecosystem is healthy, though do
all plugins are ready if v1.0 would be released tomorrow? So all in all ,
personally, Flask looks in rather chaotic state.

I am just genuinely curious.

~~~
icebraining
The original author (mitsuhiko) replies to that same concern here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/3xi6o9/whats_the_fu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/3xi6o9/whats_the_future_of_flask/)

------
bramm
Sadly, this is a total ripoff of Code 4 Startup:
[https://code4startup.com](https://code4startup.com)

Not just the same idea, or similar design.

Look at their projects!

It really bothers me that this is getting so much attention and that they're
backed by 500 Startups, who didn't do their due diligence.

~~~
gordonzhu
Based on code4startup this is a copy.
[https://twitter.com/Code4Startup/status/678340473614761984](https://twitter.com/Code4Startup/status/678340473614761984)

What's weird is the founder/ceo of codeupstart used to work for code4startup.

~~~
bramm
November 30th, she's retweeting about Code 4 Startup:
[https://twitter.com/JoeMinock/status/671395288830107648](https://twitter.com/JoeMinock/status/671395288830107648)

December 3rd, she's tweeting about CodeUpstart joining 500 Startups:
[https://twitter.com/CodeUpStart/status/672509204737822720](https://twitter.com/CodeUpStart/status/672509204737822720)

~~~
swcoders
I think code4startup is also stole idea from
[http://www.codingfounders.com/](http://www.codingfounders.com/) It does not
matter in idea it is matter to execution. I hope codeupstartup will remain
free so that many users and student can benefit from it.

------
nickjj
I don't want to be a downer here, but after looking at the curriculum, it
doesn't seem like you handle key components of Kickstarter, such as handling
payments or being able to message your backers in bulk.

These are features which make Kickstarter Kickstarter IMO. From the curriculum
list, it looks like you basically teach people how to save a form that has a
couple of fields to a database.

Is the curriculum still a WIP, or is this only 5% of the course where the rest
will be behind a paywall?

~~~
gilliant
No worries at all! This currently is a starter version and after validating
demand we're hard at work now producing the full version with payments,
pledges, etc. WIP. :)

------
stephanheijl
This page refuses to load if you are blocking tracking web services. If you
are using AdBlock or Ghostery, you will need to pause them, or at least
disable blocking of Disqus. A tad weird, because the Disqus chat only shows up
in the final tab of the entire page...

~~~
pennaMan
No issues here, using uBlock with default filters.

~~~
ubernostrum
I use uBlock Origin and also block all cookies except an explicit whitelist.

It's a blank page for me.

------
duked
I like tutorial but I'm personally not fond of videos. I would enjoy the
tutorial if it was a simple html page or even a pdf.

Is it just me? Or most people prefer videos ?

~~~
reitanqild
I'm with you.

------
jkkorn
This is a great project idea! Cloning existing websites feels way more
motivating than just typing away on interactive terminals. Looking forward to
more projects.

~~~
bramm
The sad irony is this startup is a "clone" (rip off) of
[https://code4startup.com](https://code4startup.com).

~~~
shady_trails
That is hurtful to say. While the two products are in a similar space, neither
can claim to have a monopoly on internet-based tech education. Project-based
learning like this is a goldmine for anyone looking to get into web dev. It
makes sense to have a wide range of providers of such training.

~~~
bramm
While you're statement is true in a general sense, in this specific situation,
CodeUpstart was founded by someone who worked for Code4Startup for only a few
weeks.

I follow Leo on Twitter, and there's plenty of evidence.

Working together:
[https://twitter.com/gilliantee/status/659751559622885377](https://twitter.com/gilliantee/status/659751559622885377)

Not working together:
[https://twitter.com/eugeneteo/status/678373859838459904](https://twitter.com/eugeneteo/status/678373859838459904)

A similar idea is fine, but this doesn't look like a coincidence.

------
Ronsenshi
Yeah, just as others mentioned - content won't load if you have Ghostery on.
Content is tied to Disqus which has to be loaded for content to be shown.

------
dalacv
You should get a version of this on Udemy.com (can't be the exact same, due to
their policies). Nothing wrong with a little passive income, eh?.

------
amyjess
I'm just getting a page about something called "iron:router".

------
lkiernan
The site pages load for me, but not the linked-to page. Click the logo.

------
wwwhizz
Looks broken to me?

~~~
tsaprailis
Broken how? Works fine for me.

